# Topcon RE Super



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2022)

I have been gifted a Topcon RE Super with its 58mm lens and a 135mm lens to boot and also a set of extension tubes. As I never owned a Topcon before, I am in awe how much thought went into designing it. Every little detail mattered, from the Exakta lens mount, very popular in the early 60s, to the back opening lever, film rewind lever, self timer and more. A little 1963 jewel of an SLR. I understand that the Topcon SLR came into the market one or two years before Canon and Nikon came out with their versions of SLRs. This one will go nicely on the same shelf with another To Ko camera from the 1930s.


----------



## IanG (Jan 25, 2022)

Well, Topcon cameras were chosen by some parts of the US military, they were high quality professional cameras, not so common here in the UK.

Essentially they were the first Japanese system cameras, the competition was the East German Praktina, and to a lesser extent the Exacta's.  The Nikon F is essentially a redesign of the Nikon F with a mirror box.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jan 25, 2022)

The high-end Topcons are beautiful cameras. I've been on the lookout for a bargain on a clean example myself.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 26, 2022)

I worked a bit on restoring it, cleaned the dust on the body (lenses were, alas, well kept and clean, no oil on aperture blades) and replaced the dead battery. Ka-boom! It came back to life! Metering is ok for now, I’ll compare it with a good light meter later. Got me a couple of lenses from fleabay, a nice and almost minty 100/4 and a tele extender. Should be a nice system to display or even try out.


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 12, 2022)

I've got a nice one and they are clearly very rugged and well-built cameras.   Lenses are not so easy to find, since they use a different mount than later Topcons.


----------

